# Edifier DA5000 PRO OR F&D F6000 ?!



## GhorMaanas (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi all, 

was about to go for an audition of the DA5000 PRO at alfa (andheri, mumbai) today eve, when someone suggested to me the F&D F6000. i read its reviews and it looks darn appealing. am stuck up between the two. please help. some details :

1. aim - gaming, music, movies (in that order)

2. set-up - have xonar-dx

3. price for DA - ~8.5k
price for F6000 - ~6-8k


kindly suggest. am really split up between the two


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 4, 2011)

Fir se purchasing??   BTW F&D is a no match for Edifier one.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Oct 4, 2011)

hehe....arre abhi to season bhi hai yaar.......well, there's one gentleman here who thinks otherwise, and says DA5000 PRO is crap and F&D is better.
so thought may be lets take some advise before going ahead.....well anyway, i have already decided to stay with the DA


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 4, 2011)

Well i listened to either of them, but edifier are a very good brand, and some of their speakers are real good. Not a pro in it


----------



## GhorMaanas (Oct 4, 2011)

yeah its everyone's choice amongst the two


----------



## mayanksharma (Oct 4, 2011)

Between these two, opt for Edifier!


----------



## GhorMaanas (Oct 5, 2011)

thanks ! bought already


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 5, 2011)

congos, when is the next "pic session" starting?


----------



## GhorMaanas (Oct 5, 2011)

thanks ! soon....and a dedicated one at that


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 6, 2011)

waiting for that!!


----------



## riders4siam (Oct 6, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> waiting for that!!



got the f6000 and was fully satisfied with the bass at low volume but disappointed at high volume


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 7, 2011)

^^What i have xpereienced is that, most speakers although very good in whichever segment, turn out to be failure in performance at higher vol levels!


----------



## GhorMaanas (Oct 7, 2011)

@ riders4siam - congrats ! i was eyeing that, and now think of getting it for my TV system, but only after auditioning it. i will contact you sometime soon 

@ sujay - you are true about most of them. now though i havent properly set-up my system, which am gonna do tomorrow, but whatever little i have listened to the system by now, the DA5000 Pro, it shakes my chest at high vol....and at low vol, it isnt much rattling. but this should be considered just an initial take.
will put up a thread on it, hopefully tomorrow after the set-up is done


----------



## andcha (Oct 14, 2011)

What was the final price of edifier and where did you bought it from?
Also, can they be connected to TV, for eg. VIERA TH-P42ST30D | Panasonic

Waiting for the pic session


----------



## GhorMaanas (Oct 14, 2011)

hi,

i will create the thread on that this weekend. pls do visit it. and yes, the price was 8200/-. and if i am right, i think it can surely be connected to this viera model too


----------



## andcha (Oct 15, 2011)

Sounds good.
Do you know of any online marketplace where I can get them from, I tried flipkart and letsbuy but no success.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Oct 17, 2011)

am afraid not, except at lynx-india....but you first call up that person before placing order, talk to him CLEARLY about your intended purchase, get all details about shipping, probable time of delivery, discount (official 20% from edifier), etc, and then you can go ahead. he's selling it for ~11.5k. elsewhere, it isnt available online.


----------



## andcha (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the help GhorMaanas and everybody else who suggested edifier. I was in nehru place yesterday and was able to pin point a shop selling edifier speakers. Got em' for 8400/-, have connected to the tv through the headphone jack. Sound is good as of now and all speakers are working, but I am not sure whether the sound is up to mark or not, or it may increase if I connect it through the 5.1 channel jacks behind the sub woofer box. How and to what have you connected to?


----------



## sukant (Oct 17, 2011)

you cannot connect through the 5.1 channel to your tv unless your tv has 5.1 analog input which i am sure wont be the case but there maybe 1 analog port to which you can connect your RCA cable (left right) and other end to the aux input of your subwoofer. 
This will give you a better sound output than the headphone jack i think.
Jealous of the prices you people got ur edifiers i shelled out 11k  .


----------



## rockfella (May 12, 2012)

Everyone has an opinion lol..


GhorMaanas said:


> hehe....arre abhi to season bhi hai yaar.......well, there's one gentleman here who thinks otherwise, and says DA5000 PRO is crap and F&D is better.
> so thought may be lets take some advise before going ahead.....well anyway, i have already decided to stay with the DA


----------



## sameer0306 (Jun 26, 2012)

Guys, Help me out. I'm getting Edifier DA5000 at Rs. 6400/- and DA5000 PRO at Rs. 9500/-.. Is there any difference between the performance of sub of both the speakers?? I think the only difference is of tweeters. Suggest please.


----------



## sameer0306 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi andcha,
From where in nehru place you bought these speakers? I also want to buy. Please tell


sukant said:


> you cannot connect through the 5.1 channel to your tv unless your tv has 5.1 analog input which i am sure wont be the case but there maybe 1 analog port to which you can connect your RCA cable (left right) and other end to the aux input of your subwoofer.
> This will give you a better sound output than the headphone jack i think.
> Jealous of the prices you people got ur edifiers i shelled out 11k  .


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 2, 2012)

sameer0306 said:


> Guys, Help me out. I'm getting Edifier DA5000 at Rs. 6400/- and DA5000 PRO at Rs. 9500/-.. Is there any difference between the performance of sub of both the speakers?? I think the only difference is of tweeters. Suggest please.



get the DA5000 Pro eyes closed. more powerful.

though haggling for a bit lower price wont do any harm


----------



## sameer0306 (Aug 14, 2012)

GhorMaanas said:


> get the DA5000 Pro eyes closed. more powerful.
> 
> though haggling for a bit lower price wont do any harm



Finally settled down to Swans D1080MKII. As i'll be attaching to to my Macbook and I can not upgrade its sound card, please suggest some good external USB sound card to get best out of these speakers. 
Even if I ended up with D5000PRO, I need to had a good sound card. 
Please help me out.


----------



## d0p3 (Aug 17, 2012)

sameer0306 said:


> Finally settled down to Swans D1080MKII. As i'll be attaching to to my Macbook and I can not upgrade its sound card, please suggest some good external USB sound card to get best out of these speakers.
> Even if I ended up with D5000PRO, I need to had a good sound card.
> Please help me out.



Swans D1080MKII is a good choice. From where are you getting your Swans D1080MKII? You can get creative x-fi or steelseries usb sound cards.


----------



## High-Fidelity (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: Edifier DA5000 PRO OR F&amp;D F6000 ?!*



d0p3 said:


> Swans D1080MKII is a good choice. From where are you getting your Swans D1080MKII? You can get creative x-fi or steelseries usb sound cards.



You really don't know 

hifinage.com

Hey sameer how are these Swans?


----------

